# More Speed Please~



## surferboi_hco (Oct 29, 2005)

Hey i was wondering what i could do to get my sentra up past the 120 mark on the speedometer and thats in fifth gear and aprox. 5k rpm and the car red lines at 6500 - 7000 so what do i have to do and where can i get it, im mainly guessing its the ECM thats keeping me from going faster or another on board computer but im sick of topping out at 120 on a mile run and watching this lil riced out civic blase past me .... pleassseee help..


also i plan on getting a cold air K&N intake, and an Exhaust, my car is bone stock right now except for the audio system and tack. 

Thanks ~ 
Brian


1998 Nissan Sentra GXE


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

surferboi_hco said:


> Hey i was wondering what i could do to get my sentra up past the 120 mark on the speedometer and thats in fifth gear and aprox. 5k rpm and the car red lines at 6500 - 7000 so what do i have to do and where can i get it, im mainly guessing its the ECM thats keeping me from going faster or another on board computer but im sick of topping out at 120 on a mile run and watching this lil riced out civic blase past me .... pleassseee help..
> 
> 
> also i plan on getting a cold air K&N intake, and an Exhaust, my car is bone stock right now except for the audio system and tack.
> ...


first off where are you racing, secondly you dont hit 120mph, your speedo is way off, you are more like 105... thirdly, you need prolly around 200+ hp to defeat the drag holding you back. Fourth, i really hope you aren't talkin bout on the street


----------



## surferboi_hco (Oct 29, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> first off where are you racing, secondly you dont hit 120mph, your speedo is way off, you are more like 105... thirdly, you need prolly around 200+ hp to defeat the drag holding you back. Fourth, i really hope you aren't talkin bout on the street


no not the street, im 17 with 2 tickets already i dont need another, i do Drag racing strictly 4 cylinders at a track in wisconsin with a bunch of my friends, and i really dont think my speedometer is messed up b/c A. they have peeps on the side with speed guns, and B. my speedometer stops at 115 but it slowly creeps up 2 120


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

surferboi_hco said:


> no not the street, im 17 with 2 tickets already i dont need another, i do Drag racing strictly 4 cylinders at a track in wisconsin with a bunch of my friends, and i really dont think my speedometer is messed up b/c A. they have peeps on the side with speed guns, and B. my speedometer stops at 115 but it slowly creeps up 2 120


and im telling you its virtually impossible to get your car that high for many reasons. One you have a federal restriction at 109mph, two drag will prevent you from reaching those speeds. You dont have enough power to overcome that drag. Unless you are flying down a gigantiac hill.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

surferboi_hco said:


> no not the street, im 17 with 2 tickets already i dont need another, i do Drag racing strictly 4 cylinders at a track in wisconsin with a bunch of my friends, and i really dont think my speedometer is messed up b/c A. they have peeps on the side with speed guns, and B. my speedometer stops at 115 but it slowly creeps up 2 120


Tell me where in WI you DRAG RACE legally and hit 120 MPH. It is NOT a 1/4 mile track so don't give me that.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

you can't even get your ga16 up to 110 MPH much less 120


----------



## pete2.0 (Sep 17, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> Unless you are flying down a gigantiac hill.


Or off a cliff  But I do agree with Wes, I HIGHLY doubt that you hit 120 on any track with a B14. 
If you intend to beat the drag, you will need a lot more than a CAI and exhaust. If you search on this forum you can find many well done B14's with a good power range.
-Pete-


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

xbrandonx said:


> you can't even get your ga16 up to 110 MPH much less 120


I have a pic proving I hit 112/114. No, is wasn't on a track, and yes, it took a LONG time to reach.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

Slayer2003 said:


> I have a pic proving I hit 112/114. No, is wasn't on a track, and yes, it took a LONG time to reach.


and if that was according to your speedo, it was off.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> and if that was according to your speedo, it was off.


 :fluffy: :fluffy:


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Actually, 120mph is entirely possible with a stock SR powered B14 if you remove the speed governer. I donno if you guys have ever seen it, but there was an issue of Car & Driver from the early 90's where they clocked the B13 SE-R at a top speed of 125 mph with a radar gun (I think they tested on an oval track, but I might be confusing it with something else). That's with the B13's coefficient of drag of 0.35, too. The B14's Cd is 0.33.

That being said, however, 120mph with an unmodified, GA powered B14 is probably impossible. A speedometer calibration may be in order for those seeing those speeds on a regular basis at any track (straight, oval, or road course).

*Wes:* It's over a mile.


----------



## surferboi_hco (Oct 29, 2005)

im taking the time to look into my speedo and possibly replacing it... does ne one have any suggestions for doing this?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

surferboi_hco said:


> im taking the time to look into my speedo and possibly replacing it... does ne one have any suggestions for doing this?


no one makes one, you will have to custom make one. This is a pointless mod anyways. If you have the power, who cares bout your speed. the only thing that matters is you are winning the race.


----------



## makaveli (Oct 5, 2005)

*sorta off topic...*



psuLemon said:


> and if that was according to your speedo, it was off.


LOL i got a speeding ticket today. cop said i was doing 75.... i swear my speedo said 65. but on the ticket he put 65


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

makaveli said:


> LOL i got a speeding ticket today. cop said i was doing 75.... i swear my speedo said 65. but on the ticket he put 65


then maybe he told you the wrong thing so he corrected himself


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

LOL, I bet he told you the wrong speed purposely. Say you do 65 in a 45, he tells you you were going 75. You correct him and admit you were going 65, then he writes you up for 65 

Lemme jus clear some things up and assume I didn't waste 5 minutes reading through the stupidity. Take evrything as it is and don't question it. I am stating fact.

1. the GA16 stops at 109 due to the governor, if it read 120, you were really going 109 and the speedo's off about 5-15%. Even with the speed limiter removed, the GA16 in stock form could prolly not go much past 120mph at sea level, the wind resistance is just too strong for the power that little thing puts out. Therefore, you will never redline 5th, EVER.

2. the only thing that will accurately measure your speed is a GPS unit and the cop that clocks you. Analog speedometers are off due to calibration, aftermarket ones couldn't be any better. Digital ones could be off as well depending on if the alternator/battery voltage is low/high.

3. You will NEVER hit over 100 in the 1/4 mi with a GA16, don't even bother posting that BS. If your GA is capable of 100mph or more trap times, we wouldn't have to clarify this for you. I have a 190whp SR20VE (twice the power you're putting down) and I'm not trapping 100MPH. I'm not even going to mention 120MPH+.

4. What motorsport does top speed even matter??? Unless you're out on a 2mi+ stretch of straight closed-course road, a dried up lake bed, or you're REALLY late to your own funeral, you will never have to hit 120, EVER. Oh wait, I forgot the AutoBahn, that's how you get to work, right?


----------



## makaveli (Oct 5, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> then maybe he told you the wrong thing so he corrected himself


well it was ina 55 zone anyway.... and thats the 2nd speeding ticket iin 3 weeks..... plus theres that other one for "throwing a burning object from vehical". which was just the cherry from a cigerette(sp?), not even the butt.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

makaveli said:


> well it was ina 55 zone anyway.... and thats the 2nd speeding ticket iin 3 weeks..... plus theres that other one for "throwing a burning object from vehical". which was just the cherry from a cigerette(sp?), not even the butt.


have you thought of slowing down and driving like a sane person just a thought.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> 3. You will NEVER hit over 100 in the 1/4 mi with a GA16, don't even bother posting that BS.



wes did it! haha


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> wes did it! haha


He didn't say that wes or mike couldn't do it, he said that this dude couldn't do it. :thumbup:


----------



## aminidab (Apr 30, 2002)

xbrandonx said:


> He didn't say that wes or mike couldn't do it, he said that this dude couldn't do it. :thumbup:





> 3. You will NEVER hit over 100 in the 1/4 mi with a GA16, don't even bother posting that BS.


No it's fairly clear that he says it's not possible with a a GA16 powered car, which is clearly wrong.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

LMAO you guys are funny. :thumbup:


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i wanna go mach 20 dudes...going fast is soooo 2006...you didnt know? kids these days


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

actually, I made 2 points with that statement.

1. HE will never trap 100MPH with a GA, and
2. If he IS trapping 100MPH with a GA, we wouldn't be having this conversation. Isn't that right, WES? 

*COUGH* 5|!(|<5 *COUGH*


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> actually, I made 2 points with that statement.
> 
> 1. HE will never trap 100MPH with a GA, and
> 2. If he IS trapping 100MPH with a GA, we wouldn't be having this conversation. Isn't that right, WES?
> ...


I agree and honestly that is how I took it.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

wes said:


> I agree and honestly that is how I took it.


and thats how I took it.

Unless of course the start line is at the top of the grand canyon and the finish is 1/4 down the side.


----------



## makaveli (Oct 5, 2005)

psuLemon said:


> have you thought of slowing down and driving like a sane person just a thought.


ya, but it seems like im always late 4 work...
EDIT: that same fucker pulled me over again tonight, 53 in a 45..... he walked to my window, and was like oh! That was you speeding Brook? i was so pissed i wated to just be like "you knew it was me! ive got the only white 200sx in this town, and you pulled me over last week." its messed up cause theres soooo many mexicans around here that drive w/o liscenses and uninsured. and he singles me out. i think he just doesnt like me cause i got away from him once.

and the reason i was speeding in the first was to see if i could notice a difference between 10* BTDC and 15*BTDC, i couldnt


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

makaveli said:


> its messed up cause theres soooo many mexicans around here that drive w/o liscenses and uninsured.
> 
> and the reason i was speeding in the first was to see if i could notice a difference between 10* BTDC and 15*BTDC, i couldnt


You broke the law as well, so are you really doing any better?

and with the timing advance are you running a higher octane gas? because if you are not, then the engine is pulling the timing because it will be detecting detonation and engine knock.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

......all this for going over 100. heh.


If you want to go fast, in a straight line, a Sentra/200sx isn't a good start. 



..cant find the one I mentioned earlier, have to look at home. But here's one that's close.












If need be, I'd gladly get the actual speed verified by another car.


----------



## scooterbob (Jun 16, 2004)

makaveli said:


> theres soooo many mexicans around here that drive w/o liscenses and uninsured. and he singles me out. i think he just doesnt like me cause i got away from him once.


What do mexicans have to do with you being too stupid to slow down? :loser:


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

makaveli said:


> ya, but it seems like im always late 4 work...
> EDIT: that same fucker pulled me over again tonight, 53 in a 45..... he walked to my window, and was like oh! That was you speeding Brook? i was so pissed i wated to just be like "you knew it was me! ive got the only white 200sx in this town, and you pulled me over last week." its messed up cause theres soooo many mexicans around here that drive w/o liscenses and uninsured. and he singles me out. i think he just doesnt like me cause i got away from him once.
> 
> and the reason i was speeding in the first was to see if i could notice a difference between 10* BTDC and 15*BTDC, i couldnt


It was your fault you were speeding, not his. Deal with it and be mature about the situation. Testing timing is NO reason to break the law, and as a result you SHOULD get a ticket. i sat in a court room for 7+ years listening to crappy excuses like this. The reality you shoul dbe accountable for your actions and when your in the wrong, which you clearly were, handle it like a man, don't point the finger at someone else!

Thread is closed for being waaay off topic.


----------

